# Wbw & Co. Watch Case Company?



## Rook (Oct 22, 2013)

First time poster here and I have a question that maybe someone might have an answer to.

I just purchased an American Watch Co. PS Bartlett pocket watch, 18 size, 11 jewel, key wind. It's an 1857 model, serial no. 578632, made in 1871 that's running and keeping excellent time. The thing that puzzles me is the name of the case company? Anybody know anything about this WBW & Co. which appears to have been made in Philadelphia? I've never heard of it and nobody I've talked to has any knowledge of it either.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't help you with the name, but must say the watch is a classy one.

Warm welcome to the Forum. :thumbup:

Mike


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hiya Rook and welcome to this forum.

I saw your question on another message board and given the answers there, I don't think you will get any further here - sad to say.

I think that this will be one of those conundrums that will never be resolved UNLESS somebody, somewhere has one of theses case and can provide a definitive answer.

Have you tried anywhere else such as watchuseek?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

There was a William Warner making watch cases in Philadelphia, but his dates look a little early for your watch.


----------



## Rook (Oct 22, 2013)

DJH584 said:


> Hiya Rook and welcome to this forum.
> 
> I saw your question on another message board and given the answers there, I don't think you will get any further here - sad to say.
> 
> ...


DJ I've tried all the watch forums that I know of and I searched google over and over again but no luck there either. I've never heard of watchuseek so I'll try that next.

Thanks for the info and I appreciate the welcome to the forum.


----------

